# Tristan Eck



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

welcome, great that hives have survived so far, keep checking them, a lot of hives are lost this time of year- before nectar starts coming in


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Tristan!


----------



## Tristan Eck (Mar 1, 2016)

wvbeeguy said:


> welcome, great that hives have survived so far, keep checking them, a lot of hives are lost this time of year- before nectar starts coming in


Thanks. I already have blocks of sugar on some


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Hope you have a great year!


----------

